# Anyone here play Doom 2?



## Perseus (May 18, 2003)

Yes Doom 2 is old, but such an innovative game. I am still hooked to it. I've always wanted to play a multiplayer game on it, but I have yet to find someone who is as obsessed with the game as I am. I mean I don't even think you can play by using ip addresses, but I could be wrong!   

-Perseus


----------



## RacerX (May 18, 2003)

I've been playing Ultimate Doom and Doom II more now then I have in years. I've been using DooMLegacy which uses OpenGL and has basically made these games feel like new. The ability to freely look around almost brings them up to speed with Quake and the rendering is wonderful to look at (when you aren't being shot at that is).


----------



## Perseus (May 19, 2003)

Yeah, I heard of Doom Legacy, do they have an OS X version? Where can I get it?

-Perseus


----------



## RacerX (May 19, 2003)

You can get it here. I didn't know they had any other versions other then Mac OS X. I'll have to look into it more I guess. Only draw back I've had is that I can't play it on my PowerBook because it can't identify the refresh rate (hopefully they fix to that soon).


----------



## Perseus (May 19, 2003)

Awesome! Thanks 

-Perseus


----------



## zerox (May 31, 2003)

Gawd I love this game, it's my favorite computer game of all time. An old friend who always delivers! 

Remember the Doom WAD of the Day page? Those were the days...


----------

